# Has anyone hunted Cleburne County Alabama



## Bruz (Dec 1, 2005)

I just leased 1100 acres in Cleburne County for 6 of us to hunt and am wondering what to expect over there. The land is hilly but is probably 90% huntable pines and hardwoods. I wanted to have a place to hunt next year after the Georgia rut has run it's course.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## sniper1080 (Dec 2, 2005)

*one word*

DOGS!!!  law says not to but there is still a lot of dog hunters in the area


----------



## striper commander (Dec 2, 2005)

I am going to start hunting there next year on public land, I think they are rutting over there now from what the local hunters have told me. Do you need any more members.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 2, 2005)

I spoke to Sgt. Hendricks with DNR and he and a biologist are going to meet me at the property. I want a relationship with the DNR in case of such issues.

When I traveled the property on a Sunday, I didn't see any evidence of hunters on this or the adjacent properties. We were ther all day long and not a single shot or orange vest????


----------



## Mac (Dec 2, 2005)

I live across the line in Haralson Cty.  Have a friend who lives there and manages a large club.  There rut is the same time as most of Ga.  mid Nov.    You have to get farther South in Randolph and South to get the Jan rut.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 2, 2005)

Mac,

I spoke to the DNR Biologist for Cleburne and he stated that the rut actually runs mid december through late and then the secondary rut kicks in around January 20th. 

If the rut runs mid-november then nobody in this immediate area hunts it. I toured 3 properties on Sunday November 20th and there wasn't a deer hunter, truck or shot all day long. Have you hunted the area?

Any input is appreciated,


----------



## Trizey (Dec 2, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> We were ther all day long and not a single shot or orange vest????




Remember.... You probably won't see a orange vest, but maybe a hat.  If you're over 12' off the ground you are not required to wear any orange.  

Just something to think about.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 2, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Remember.... You probably won't see a orange vest, but maybe a hat.  If you're over 12' off the ground you are not required to wear any orange.
> 
> Just something to think about.



You're right....but I didn't even see a truck on the County Road or any open gates to the other properties. It was like a ghost town out there. Sgt. Hendricks said the locals don't even go to the woods until December.


----------



## Mac (Dec 2, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Mac,
> 
> I spoke to the DNR Biologist for Cleburne and he stated that the rut actually runs mid december through late and then the secondary rut kicks in around January 20th.
> 
> ...



my club is in Haralson County less than a mile as the crow flies from Cleburne.  The guy I know has hunted due west of there for over 20 years.  The rut in that area is in Nov.

This is in the Northern part of the Cty between Oak Level and Borden Springs.  Are you South of I-20?


----------



## Gitterdone (Dec 2, 2005)

*info*

Hey Bruz.I guess we will let the deer decide when they want the rut to happen.Looking forward to learning the new property.I believe we might have a great alabama,rest of season.See you sunday.                                                                                                                                GitterDone


----------



## Bruz (Dec 2, 2005)

Gitterdone said:
			
		

> Hey Bruz.I guess we will let the deer decide when they want the rut to happen.Looking forward to learning the new property.I believe we might have a great alabama,rest of season.See you sunday.                                                                                                                                GitterDone



Gitter,

I guess we will....I have a feeling that they will do it when they get ready and Gitterdone as they say. I will see you Sunday.....Don't forget your Orange.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 3, 2005)

Mac said:
			
		

> my club is in Haralson County less than a mile as the crow flies from Cleburne.  The guy I know has hunted due west of there for over 20 years.  The rut in that area is in Nov.
> 
> This is in the Northern part of the Cty between Oak Level and Borden Springs.  Are you South of I-20?



Mac,

The property is about 2 miles from I-20 but just North. I am not disagreeing with you because I simply do not know what we're going to find. I am talking to as many people as I can in order to make an educated guess. 

The deer always seem to be smarter than me anyway.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mac (Dec 4, 2005)

NO problem  I understand.  I have never hunted over there, just going on what I have been told.



			
				Bruz said:
			
		

> Mac,
> 
> The property is about 2 miles from I-20 but just North. I am not disagreeing with you because I simply do not know what we're going to find. I am talking to as many people as I can in order to make an educated guess.
> 
> ...


----------

